# Banning Hunting in Federal Land



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

I signed the petition and sent an e-mail. Im going to write a letter and try to attend anymore meetings if there are any. I am trying to make the biggest impact I can because that is complete bs to try and take our recreation away like that.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I signed the petition.
It seems people are more concerned about the bait ban than the hunting ban on NF lands.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am sure that names have been mentioned by now in the Huron Manistee National Forest of who the birdwatcher(s) is or are that want to take hunting and snowmobiling rights away from a vast majority of the people who use this land. I would hope that every business that lies in this area that makes money from snowmobilers and hunters posts a wanted sign in their window with this persons name and picture on it. When you ban all activities in a woodland don't complain when you are ass deep in water because of a beaver problem. Don't complain when bears or racoons are in your garbage. Don't complain when the deer ate your garden. By the way you will get to see Canada Geese up close when you are neck deep in goose crap. Yes I signed. I thought idiots like this ran for president.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

1.) *Attend one of next 2 public meetings and submit written comments*


* Wednesday*, 2/9/11 - *Southfield* 4-8 p.m. 
Hilton Garden Inn, 26000 American Drive
 
*Thursday, *2/10/11 - _*Lansing*_ 4-8 p.m. 
Causeway Bay Hotel (Will be changing to Best Western), 6820 South Cedar
 
 2.) *Submit written comments*


U.S. Mail - Send written comments to Lee Evison, Forest Planner, Huron-Manistee National Forests, 1755 S. Mitchell Street, Cadillac, MI 49601
Fax - 231-775-5551
Electronic - [email protected] (Comments sent via email should contain the subject line "Forest Plan SEIS"


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder how the tribes feel about this. I wonder if it will effect them and their rights? If it does i'm sure they will have a BIG say in what happens. More say than anyone else.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Email sent - petition signed.


Thanks for bringing this to light!


----------



## Onzaman (Dec 18, 2010)

tallbear said:


> 1.) *Attend one of next 2 public meetings and submit written comments*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new date for Lansings meeting and info, we will be there.
I have to tell you guys we have several family members in the family that belong to bird groups and they swear that the bird groups they belong to the groups aren't against hunting.
The only thing I know about this case is the guy who started this is Kurt Meister in 2006, a Novi lawyer.


The National Forest Service is considering banning hunting and snowmobiling in the semi-primitive non-motorized areas of the forest. There are currently 13 of these semi-primitive non-motorized areas in the Huron Manistee National Forest, of which 7 have snowmobile trails running through them and probablly ATV trails also. 

Kurt Meister, a Novi lawyer who has a cottage in Cadillac near the Huron Manistee National Forest - 1728 South Mitchell Drive, Cadillac, Michigan successfully appealed a lawsuit to the U.S. 6th Circuit Court arguing the Forest Service favored hunters and snowmobilers over quiet users in its 2006 land management plan. A federal district judge in Detroit had ruled in favor of the Forest Service before this appeal.

Instead of appealing the ruling, the Huron Manistee National Forest has chosen to do a Supplemental Environmental Impact Statement (SEIS). The notice of intent was published on 12/28/10 that would ban firearm hunting and snowmobiling within Semi-Primitive Non-Motorized Management Areas. 


We can't just sit by and let them tell us the land 70,000 ACRES we all could use for years for hunting and trail riding is now only for a select group of people with out putting up a fight.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

I hunt the three western portions of the map.All three are good hunting areas.The DNR over the past few years have steady been blocking off access trails (old two tracks).I found more this year.I don't believe there is any desinated snowmoblie trails in these areas.Seems to me these tracks of land are close to large tracks of private land where firearm hunting would be allowed.Something smells fishy to me SPECIAL INTERST GROUPS,land associations,hunt clubs,ect.This may have nothing to do with the bird watchers.If I understand right these restrictions cover only public land.These western sections of land are right by Restricted tackle rivers and lake.Wakeley Lake,South Branch Au SAble,Main Stream Au SAble,North Branch Au Sable.I to am a Bird Watcher as i sit in my firearm deer blind.Petition signed and will be attending meetings.Thanks for the heads up


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

bigsablemike said:


> seems to me.
> atleast the way i read the first couple sentences,that its not a hunting ban.
> no firearm hunting,no snowmobiles.
> not a bad thing.there are bowhunting only areas in canada for sure.
> ...


I think you should reconsider and get on board with us before someone makes these areas game refuses.Canada is a bad example of hunters rights.Canada doesn't allow handguns and I believe you have to hire a guide for hunting. WE all need to ban together to preserve All!!! of our hunting rights.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

There is alot that happens that goes on without much attention. It is only some that are aware of these issues. It is sad though. A few years ago they decided to require a fee to camp near a lake in Newaygo County. So those that once use these area close to the lake just move out outside the area requiring a fee. And now they have their horses leaving piles of stuff all over and they don't clean up after they are leaving. And then that same year they started this they had Feredal forest employees leaving notices on everyone car park on federal land in the area advising them they needed to pay a fee to be park on this federal land. It is odd they impose these things when it has always been free and no required permit free or otherwise. If it is federal land and we are the people why so much stuff. 

I am not sure how they will truly enforce this kind of stuff unless they block off the roads to the federal forest which is hard to do since many use them to get home and to work that live out in the area where I am. But they seem to open up horse trails and block off other trails that cars to get through at. It is just funny if they are going to enforce this why not all the trash a few dump in these federal forest areas??? Seen a lot of stuff dumped in the forest near my property but being so large can stop it... Seems to happen after dark for the most part.

But this needs to be a concern we can't affiord to lose these lands. Not sure if it includes Newaygo County but I hope it is stopped, losing any land is not good...

Newaygo1


----------



## bmd1023 (Apr 25, 2007)

Petition signed


----------



## Jim Maturen (Jan 23, 2005)

Check the commentary section of this issue of Michigan Outdoor News (March 4). Learn how the major hunting organizations are not representing the hunters. It's about time that we as indivisual hunters wake up.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Newaygo1 said:


> There is alot that happens that goes on without much attention. It is only some that are aware of these issues. It is sad though. A few years ago they decided to require a fee to camp near a lake in Newaygo County. So those that once use these area close to the lake just move out outside the area requiring a fee. And now they have their horses leaving piles of stuff all over and they don't clean up after they are leaving. And then that same year they started this they had Feredal forest employees leaving notices on everyone car park on federal land in the area advising them they needed to pay a fee to be park on this federal land. It is odd they impose these things when it has always been free and no required permit free or otherwise. If it is federal land and we are the people why so much stuff.
> 
> I am not sure how they will truly enforce this kind of stuff unless they block off the roads to the federal forest which is hard to do since many use them to get home and to work that live out in the area where I am. But they seem to open up horse trails and block off other trails that cars to get through at. It is just funny if they are going to enforce this why not all the trash a few dump in these federal forest areas??? Seen a lot of stuff dumped in the forest near my property but being so large can stop it... Seems to happen after dark for the most part.
> 
> ...


A big section is in Newaygo county and another is Lake country


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

S.E.M.O.R.E. said:


> Michigan Senator John Moolenar has created an electronic petition at his website...
> 
> http://www.senate.michigan.gov/gop/senators/moolenaar.asp?District=36


 
*SIGNED !!!*

Damn bird watchers,... :rant: what an excuse to try to ban firearms hunting !

The anti's just sunk to an all time low,.. just how many birds are here to watch in the late fall and winter anyway ???


----------

